# Registration of Litter mates



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is any way to find if litter mates were ever registered. I know my Maxine was an only litter between her parents. She is an amazing dog, and I would like to know if any of her brother or sisters were ever registered and if she has any relatives out there now. I didn't know if there is a search I could do? 

I also want to run Teddi's litter mates for other reasons. My Teddi was severely HD diagnosed at 9 months, I would be curious to see if any of her sibs get tested and rated. Really I would love to contact the other puppy owners but I won't do that.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The litter owner and sire owner can pull up that information on the AKC website but I don't believe puppy owners can at this time.

Unfortunately a large number of puppy buyers never register their pups.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Try searching k9 database - enter either sire or dam, if they are in the database you can search offspring. Then if littermates are in the database you can use their names/reg #'s to check OFA.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Maxs Mom said:


> Does anyone know if there is any way to find if litter mates were ever registered. I know my Maxine was an only litter between her parents. She is an amazing dog, and I would like to know if any of her brother or sisters were ever registered and if she has any relatives out there now. I didn't know if there is a search I could do?
> 
> I also want to run Teddi's litter mates for other reasons. My Teddi was severely HD diagnosed at 9 months, I would be curious to see if any of her sibs get tested and rated. Really I would love to contact the other puppy owners but I won't do that.



Sgn into AKC and go to the store. Click on pedigree then points and awards...then, on the report box there is a link that says "click here to search for a new dog" Once the search box opens you can put in the AKC registration number of your dog and just change the last two digits. That will tell you if the littermates were registered. 

Example: SR16766901, then change the 01 to 02 and then 03 and so forth.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I tried that and found Lucy's brother, Argus Butterscotch. The other brothers haven't been registered yet.


----------

